# Pigeons for adoption



## Morgahnna (May 17, 2018)

I am no longer able to take care of these guys as I'm really allergic. I have 17-20 beautiful spotted and normal pigeons... DAds are French racing pigeons and original mom was a racing pigeon. Three babys at the moment.. Need to go.. Located in California [email protected]


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there,

Unfortunately I live in Edmonton, AB, Canada. But as a last resort I would in principle be able to adopt some of the pigeons - particularly females (I currently have 6 bachelor males, at least 4 of whom are quite young and have never been married and would probably be quite interested in and benefit from getting married). 

Have you checked out the contacts on the forum (I think in the resource section) for rescuers nearby who might be able to help you place the pigeons? One place I know of who might be able to help is Palomacy:

http://www.pigeonrescue.org/

They also have a map of US rescues who might be able to help, with quite a few located in California:

http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/some-pigeon-dove-friendly-rescues-in-the-us/ 

Best,
Howard


----------

